# What's the best way to prepare old weathered wood for new paint?



## OldHouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Customer is redoing an old house, nearly 100 years old. Original wood siding has been covered 60 years with masonite siding and thin layer of padded foil insulation. Customer wants to remove this and paint the original wood lap siding. A second layer of trim was added over masonite siding which will also be removed, revealing the original siding and trim. What is the best way to prepare old wood for new paint? Obviously, scraping, removing the old paint is the first step. What additional steps would you use? Products? Techniques? 

This is much different than new construction! Your tips & tricks greatly appreciated!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

OldHouse said:


> Customer is redoing an old house, nearly 100 years old. Original wood siding has been covered 60 years with masonite siding and thin layer of padded foil insulation. Customer wants to remove this and paint the original wood lap siding. A second layer of trim was added over masonite siding which will also be removed, revealing the original siding and trim. What is the best way to prepare old wood for new paint? Obviously, scraping, removing the old paint is the first step. What additional steps would you use? Products? Techniques?
> 
> This is much different than new construction! Your tips & tricks greatly appreciated!


Follow lead safe practices
Mold/mildew treatment
Aggressive sanding
Set nails
Oil prime
Caulk /fill
Finish


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

that old paint is poisonous lead paint. Be careful.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Learning on the fly?

Sounds like a big headache.

Lead paint. Read up on it.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Learning on the fly?
> 
> Sounds like a big headache.
> 
> Lead paint. Read up on it.


Ask your sales rep at SWP he can give you all the info you will need, Ask him for the safe lead removal practices DVD.
Most Important wear your P100 lead filters on your mask they are the pink ones.
Also look into using Peel Away products and neutralizer might save you some prep time although it is expensive!
Wear a Tyvek suit and gloves and change your shoes before you go home., 
Lead is toxic Be careful buddy!!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

If you aren't lead certified think twice about doing this job.

Priming of old dried out wood, oil base primer with Penetrol.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paint shaver and sanding. You could try chemical stripping but it isn't nearly as effective or productive. 

Like others have said you need to be certified to do RRP jobs where lead is present. Look into getting that and follow the rules. Lead contamination/poisoning is no joke.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Learning on the fly?
> 
> Sounds like a big headache.
> 
> Lead paint. Read up on it.


Yeah I think you can only learn so much on a forum. Nothing beats experience or being shown how to in the field. 
Hopefully the OP gets lead certified or this could be a real mess.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Damon your picture reminds me of the orange lead warning signs the OP will need..


----------

